# Pics of the pony i ride - Lady



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

She is so cute


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

more....


----------



## Java Bean (Aug 27, 2009)

Aw, she's b e a utiful! She has such a pretty face


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

She has a really pretty face!! i think she is very verty pretty!!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

She is really pretty. I like her alot.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is so pretty! And I love how she is dark with a white mane.


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Can i make some pictures of your horse?


----------



## JumperStride (Jul 1, 2010)

She's precious oh my goodness <3 you look like a great fit to her.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Very beautiful horse!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG! I want her  What breed is she?


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for the comments everyone and yes to whoever asked to make some pics of her, that is fine . she is an arab x cob. she isnt actually mine by law but she is the pony i ride at the stables and and ive been riding her 6 years for more or less every lesson so i have bonded well with her. i have many more pics so i might upload some more at some point


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

more of lady


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

sorry if some are twice...


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

.......


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

and more


----------



## SonyaRumour4ever (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww! she is sooo cute!


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is a photo i made of lady


----------



## Wahoo23829 (Apr 15, 2010)

how tall are you ? pretty pony indeed


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

im not exactly how tall i am but i think about 5ft 2" as my mums 5 3" and im slightly smaller than her. so pretty small hehe.
and love the editted pic of her! she was just scoffing her food and licking her lips haha


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

oh it looked like she had a lazy lip lol but dont woryy i am shortt too lol!! and so yahh


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

cecillover said:


> Can i make some pictures of your horse?


You can definitely make pictures of mine!!! I still love him so much, even though he's gone  Anyway, i've seen both yours and your sister's pictures and they're amazing! If you have time, I'd love a few pictures or even a video. Thanks. : )


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

what you could do is email me and give me some more of your pics and if i could get some of you to say like this girl loved this horse and stuff so i would like to have more pictures !! thank you


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

she's adorable! She looks like a nice jumper!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

yess she was
!!!!


----------

